# ExPat 911 app



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos noches . . . anyone familiar with this app : ExPat 911? I discovered them on a Mexican news online site just last night, checked reviews, and visited their website info page. They seem very strong on medical assist in translations should you find yourself in an accident, car break downs ( with GPS functionality ), and misc home events. ((( BTW, I have been wondering if there were an app something like this since my drive down and back this past spring )))
Muchas gracias por sus ayudar . . . con una sonrisa


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are many points on the way to Chiapas that have no signal so you cannot rely on the phone to work when you need it..I am not familiar with that app, I only have the green Angela .Good luck.. In the last 15 years we only had problems twice on the road , Once the green Angels arrived after about 3 hour, that was in the middle of nowhere in Vera cruz. and this last time they did not help because I could not tell them where I was exactly....


----------

